# Sram Force tuning



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Anyone know of any light weight tuning options for the new force group. Mainly front and rear derailuers.????


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Front derailleur- not a lot of options- kind of sucks-- I happened to get a Force FD that weighed in at 86g instead of 89g-- drop the cable clamp bolt for an aluminum bolt- that knocks off 1-2g. My biggest savings w/ the FD was the clamp. I'm using a braze-on and I was immediately able to drop that bolt and the washer, as I'm using a BTP carbon FD clamp- cost 80-90, but it weighs about 7g. The bolt they include is not long enough- I ordered a 35mm alu bolt and a 30mm ti bolt from redmist motorsports (titaniumfastners.com) and cut the alu bolt to 30mm.

Rear derailleur-- ti or alu cable clamp bolts-- I bought carbon der. pulleys from rothshek on ebay and had a carbon inner plate made by a guy in germany- dropped the weight of the RD down to about 152g. I need to figure out the bolts for the pulleys and replace them.

I havent done anything w/ the limit screws, but those can go as well for aluminum.

If you need more info on any of the sources, just PM me and I'll get them to you.

good luck!


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

thanks thats what I was looking for, I will look into the carbon pulleys and inner plate


----------

